# Area III Deadline for postmarking your ballots



## Crabtree Farm (Nov 30, 2009)

AREA II MEMBERS:

A reminder that December first is the last day your envelope can be postmarked to be counted. If you have not received a second envelope or mailed your ballot in earlier without the required second envelope, please contact the home office so they can overnight you an envelope. Here is the information about the ballot error and why a second envelope is required.

Just a point of clarification.....the ballots go into the ballot envelope marked Area III election and that goes in the envelope addressed to the Howard & Howard and you must sign, put your address and member number on the back of that second envelope. The outside envelope must have your signature on it. That envelope is checked off the list of eligible voters, then opened and separated from the voting ballot envelope.

IF YOU DID NOT SEND YOUR BALLOT IN A SECOND ENVELOPE (because it was not originally included) PLEASE CONTACT THE HOME OFFICE THIS MORNING TO HAVE A ENVELOPE AND BALLOT OVERNIGHTED TO YOU TO BE POSTEDMARKED BY DECEMBER 1st. IF YOU ARE STILL MISSING A SECOND ENVELOPE THEN THE ENVELOPE WILL BE OVERNIGHTED.


----------



## LostInOz (Dec 13, 2009)

Ballots were to be counted on the 10th

do we have any word yet of the results?


----------



## garyo (Dec 13, 2009)

LostInOz said:


> Ballots were to be counted on the 10th
> do we have any word yet of the results?



Just spoke to a director yesterday and asked the same question. No results yet, just another SNAFU. I for one will be calling our president later today to see if he has any answers. I didn't think this ratification process could have been handled in a more amateurish manner, but i was wrong. This whole situation, in my opinion, has cast an aire of impropriety on the election process and ASPC/AMHR itself.

Gary


----------



## Lmequine (Dec 13, 2009)

Gary,

Please do keep us updated!


----------



## garyo (Dec 14, 2009)

Lmequine said:


> Gary,Please do keep us updated!



I did speak to Mr. Parnell this afternoon. He says that the directors will have a conference call on Thursday to discuss the status of about ten ballots. After determining if the ballots in question should or should not be counted, results would be announced Thursday evening.

If the ratification is not successful then a new election will be held. In that case, Mr. Parnell says it could be spring before Area III has our second director.

Gary


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, why is the BOD deciding whether the ballots are to be included or not? I thought this was going through an independent agency?


----------



## garyo (Dec 15, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> Okay, why is the BOD deciding whether the ballots are to be included or not? I thought this was going through an independent agency?


No, not an independent agency, but the law firm used by ASPC.

Gary


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 15, 2009)

That is an independent, supposed to be unbiased, agency.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 21, 2009)

To add a little something to that last statement, the delay is being caused due to the advice of ASPC counsel, not the BOD. Hopefull they can get a couple of things put to bed in the next little bit and still follow the advice of the general counsel.


----------



## garyo (Dec 21, 2009)

JWC sr. said:


> To add a little something to that last statement, the delay is being caused due to the advice of ASPC counsel, not the BOD. Hopefull they can get a couple of things put to bed in the next little bit and still follow the advice of the general counsel.



If that is the case, why isn't there a statement made to that effect? Instead the members of Area III have gotten no answers I don't understand why the legal counsel would suggest the conference call scheduled for Thursday evening be cancelled. I'm was personally told be Mr. Parnell that the call would take place and results would be announced Thursday evening.

But instead, the call was never made and here we are almost three weeks after the ballots were due and we have no answers.

It was my understanding that the purpose of the call was to let the BOD make a decision that counsel didn't want to make.

The BOD or the President owe the members of our area an explanation of what is going on.

This whole situation has been handled in and unacceptable and unprofessional manner.

Mr. Cherry, thank you for explaining some of the delays. You seem to have info that even our current director does not have.

Once again, thanks for your response.

Gary Owen


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 21, 2009)

Just reciting what I was told by one of the directors when I told them about this post being on the forum. Hopefully things will move towards a conclusion as quickly as is possible according to our bylaws and rules, which are in play here. I can though understand your frustration in not knowing what the heck is going on.





sorry,


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 21, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> That is an independent, supposed to be unbiased, agency.


Forgive me but honestly I do not feel the attorney for ASPC is a unbiased agency.* I do not know her personally and not meaning anything against her* but when the ASPC has proven to be a very good client and used her over the many years for lawsuits and court appearances one would have to guess the firm has made quite a large sum from our registry on one lawsuit alone therefore IMO with so much to gain from the registry (or lose) I personally do not view them as independent.

To me that is no different then one of those 2 directors in question having things sent to their own attorney or a party who represents them. The best choice would have been a totally independent 3rd party who has nothing at all to do with either candidate or the registry but that is JMO - not worth much these days LOL


----------



## garyo (Dec 21, 2009)

JWC sr. said:


> Just reciting what I was told by one of the directors when I told them about this post being on the forum. Hopefully things will move towards a conclusion as quickly as is possible according to our bylaws and rules, which are in play here. I can though understand your frustration in not knowing what the heck is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also hope that this will be concluded in a timely manner. However, I don't think our by-laws or rules are involved here,as there is nothing in the rules or by-laws that require a vote be ratified.

As I understand, it the board hired the law firm to count votes according to certain criteria. Each ballot either meets or does not meet the stated criteria. I understand that she felt over one hundred of the ballots were not proper and should not be counted, but has questions on "about 10 - 12" others. It makes no sense whatsoever that the BOD makes a decision on ballots that they have not seen.

This is my last post on the subject as it suddenly occurred to me today: Why do I really care as to what happens in this ratification? The only thing that I could come up with was I would like the registry be run with integrity and the wellbeing of the entire membership being considered and not the agenda of a select few.

Gary


----------



## alphahorses (Dec 22, 2009)

~Lisa~ said:


> Forgive me but honestly I do not feel the attorney for ASPC is a unbiased agency.


I agree. Unfortunately, it has gotten to the point where, in the eyes of some members, there ARE two side - the membership and the BOD. And no lawyer - no matter how much integrity they have - can represent truely both sides. But I think it is wise that counsel was brought in and, as someone said, hopefully their advice is being followed closely.



garyo said:


> This is my last post on the subject as it suddenly occurred to me today: Why do I really care as to what happens in this ratification? The only thing that I could come up with was I would like the registry be run with integrity and the wellbeing of the entire membership being considered and not the agenda of a select few.


Gary, I think your thoughts reflect what a growing number of members are feeling.


----------



## SSMFarm (Dec 22, 2009)

Gary, I think your thoughts reflect what a growing number of members are feeling.

I have not been really "commenting" on the subject...as I have truly just been at a loss for words about the entire situation. But, when I saw this I felt that I had to. I keep the Area 3 (not the club but the actual Area 3 including the states involved from the National Association) website. I have received so many emails from members in Area 3 explaining to me their feelings. And, I am so sad to say it is the same as has been stated on here. At the Area 3 Regionals held in Perry, GA I came home really excited to be a member. But, this entire situation has been a true nightmare. I have seen "politics" come into play that I never imagined. I hate to say it...but it has been ridiculous the way this entire process has been and apparently continues to be handled. I am trying to remain positive. I have high hopes and hope that all of this is soon behind us and we as an Association can move forward. As it seems that now...it is not only Area 3 but the entire Association involved.

My last statement is this...I was at the Area 3 Annual Meeting that was held in Conyers GA back in Oct. This is where the first election ballots were counted. There was a question about a ballot that came in the wrong envelope, or wasn't signed or something that made it not official. A call was placed to the National Office asking what to do. It was stated in a conversation that lasted less than thirty seconds..."If there is ANY question, throw it out, the ballot doesn't count" ... so please tell me what has changed. It has been 12 days since ballots were to be counted and we still have no answer. My statement to those involved is..."If there is any question...throw it out...the ballot doesn't count". Count the legitimate ballots, give us the result on whether the election has been ratified or not ratified and PLEASE let's move on!


----------



## LostInOz (Dec 30, 2009)

QUOTE: ~At the Area 3 Regionals held in Perry, GA I came home really excited to be a member. But, this entire situation has been a true nightmare. I have seen "politics" come into play that I never imagined. I hate to say it...but it has been ridiculous the way this entire process has been and apparently continues to be handled. ~

Unfortunately it's sounding more and more like certain directors did not like the outcome so they are trying to skew the results in their favor - whatever that may be.

That's the way it looks to me, anyway.

After convention I don't trust the directors one iota to do what is correct - they all seem to have their own agenda in mind and that was proven to me at the convention by their ACTIONS not their words.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 30, 2009)

LostInOz said:


> Unfortunately it's sounding more and more like certain directors did not like the outcome so they are trying to skew the results in their favor - whatever that may be.
> That's the way it looks to me, anyway.


Well no matter what they are doing by having their own attorney be the one looking at the envelopes and discussing and deciding what can or can not be used they left it to at least appear the results are skewed. I hope if this ever comes up again a truly independent 3rd party is used to take any question away from the board


----------



## Belinda (Dec 31, 2009)

LostInOz said:


> QUOTE: ~At the Area 3 Regionals held in Perry, GA I came home really excited to be a member. But, this entire situation has been a true nightmare. I have seen "politics" come into play that I never imagined. I hate to say it...but it has been ridiculous the way this entire process has been and apparently continues to be handled. ~
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it's sounding more and more like certain directors did not like the outcome so they are trying to skew the results in their favor - whatever that may be.
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]I just want to say I am so very sorry that you feel the way you do about a group of people that try very hard to do what is best for a Membership of over 8,000 people






!!!!!! I personally take my position of Director very seriously . I try to represent what my area wants to the best of my ability .. So to lump us all into a group that is self serving and have secret agenda's is just NOT RIGHT !! We have sat here and not commented on the Area 3 situation as we were waiting on the Legal Team to tell us what we are suppose to do and what is legal and what is not . [/SIZE]

This works for both party's concerned in this election as it seems Now Days all anyone can say when something comes up with this group is "I AM GOING TO GET A LAWYER"" Well the Attorney's must love our Assoc.. !!!



That being said , Last night it was brought up again that so & so said if this election is " RATIFIED " I will get a lawyer , then in turn , our attorney said that on the back of one of the enevelopes it stated if this election was "NOT RATIFIED " they would get a lawyer ?????????????? So Area 3 people you see where I am going with this.. It did NOT MATTER what this Board did , some one was NOT going to like what we did . .

We spent 2 hours last night on a call trying to figure out what Area 3 wanted and what was the legal thing to do and what is the *RIGHT thing to do !! * This was NOT a Lightly taken chore on any of the Directors believe me , this was taken very seriously and every coin was turned over to make sure we missed nothing !!!!

*" THIS IS JUST MY PERSONAL OPINION "" I think the results of the election should have stood as voted on to begin with , no where in the History of our Director elections have we EVER had to have a quorum .. But it is a NEW day and a New Way I guess !! *

So Area 3 with this all said , I am sure you know the outcome of the call ! And you will have a new election and it will all be said and done by the First of March just in time for whoever you elect this time to make it to the Spring Board meeting.. I am not putting the dates here as I am not 100% sure of the exact dates that everything has to be sent where and when. I just am sure about the date it will be DONE .. So I hope everyone in area 3 can pull together get their votes in and in proper order and get on with showing and raising your mini's and ponies..

One more thing I would like to point out that is very important !!!!!!!!!!! *WHEN SOMETHING ASK FOR A POST MARK,,, WE FOUND THAT IF YOU HAVE PRE PAID POSTAGE, OR BUY PRE STAMPED ENEVELOPES THAT THESE ARE NOT MANY MANY TIME REQUIRED TO BE STAMPED WITH A POSTMARK , THEREFORE THAT SEEMED TO BE THE PROBLEM WITH THE ONES THEY RECIEVED WITH OUT POST MARKS !! SO YOU MUST TAKE IT TO A TELLER AND PERSONALLY ASK IT TO BE POST MARKED !!! *


----------



## LostInOz (Dec 31, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

So Area 3 with this all said , I am sure you know the outcome of the call ! Nope, sadly this is the FIRST we've gotten anything on it. And you don't even represent us! Guess we should be voting on TWO new directors???

And you will have a new election and it will all be said and done by the First of March just in time for whoever you elect this time to make it to the Spring Board meeting.. It's a shame I have to "stir the pot" to get any answers.

...... get on with showing and raising your mini's and ponies.. which is all I want to do. But the association can have the COURTESY to tell us what is going on "we need more time" "we're working on it" 

whatever


----------



## garyo (Dec 31, 2009)

LostInOz said:


> So Area 3 with this all said , I am sure you know the outcome of the call ! Nope, sadly this is the FIRST we've gotten anything on it. And you don't even represent us! Guess we should be voting on TWO new directors???


 

 


Actually, our seated director, Mary Wahl deserves high praise in the way she fought for Area III. Mary is very open to all members concerns and is very accessible. I expect that our area will continue to be represented to the best of her ability.

 


I can't believe anyone officially connected with ASPC/AMHR can look me or any other member in the eye and tell me that this whole debacle has been handled in a proper manner. This ratification was screwed up from the very beginning. It is not the members fault that the proper envelopes were not enclosed in the ballot packages sent out. It is not members fault that it took almost 30 days to count about 250 ballots, with almost half of those being thrown out. It is not the members fault that this issue was not allowed to be discussed at the general membership meeting at the convention.


It is not the members fault that we must get almost all of our information from hear say, as the association refuses to give any information, or if info is given it does not come to pass. 

 


I would publicly like to thank Mary Wahl and the seven other directors that voted alongside her on this issue.

 


Gary Owen


----------



## Belinda (Dec 31, 2009)

> I would publicly like to thank Mary Wahl and the seven other directors that voted alongside her on this issue.
> Gary Owen


Gary ,

Yes Mary fought for your area very hard.. But I hate to tell you there was a a* [SIZE=10pt]unanimous vote[/SIZE]*, Not sure where you got your numbers, below is a email to the board from Your Director thanking us for all pulling together.. So just wanted to point out we ALL WORKED VERY HARD FOR YOUR AREA ! And even thou it seems you will always believe there was some monkey business going on with this , That is ABSOLUTELY NOT THE TRUTH !! A human made a mistake on stuffing envelopes and the counting of the ballots was a Firm we ask to do something for us trying to do What was ask of them correctly with no malice on their part. And after much investigation found that enevelopes can go thru the mail with NO Post Mark !!! So how can that be wrong or sneaky on their part. they again were hired to do a job .. Really that Law firm could care less who sits on the ASPC/AMHR board of Directors..




I do not want to get into a big debate over this , I am just trying to defend the Directors of ASPC /AMHR that YOU the MEMBERS put in this position ..

My closing statement is if you the members do not like the Directors you have for your area then either step up to the plate or find someone you can talk into doing this Job , that is so easy for folks to TAKE YOU DOWN FOR DOING.. !!





I am sorry if I sound bitter or ugly , but Gezzzzzz guys sit back and read day after day facts you put on these boards when 95% of you all post is just plain and simple NOT THE WAY IT IS> !! Just as your Numbers on the vote Gary , Let us pull together instead of apart .

I wanted to post a email from Mary your Area 3 Director "THANKING THE BOARD FOR VOTING UNANIMOUSLY "" ON A MAJOR ISSUE but I have not heard from her if that was ok , so better not put some one elses email on here. But that is what she said ..





Ok , back into my Flame suit which is getting just a little thin,, <LOL>>


----------



## garyo (Dec 31, 2009)

I am sorry if I sound bitter or ugly , but Gezzzzzz guys sit back and read day after day facts you put on these boards when 95% of you all post is just plain and simple NOT THE WAY IT IS> !! Just as your Numbers on the vote Gary , Let us pull together instead of apart .

Belinda,

I received this in an e-mail this AM. "The board approved(8 yes, 5 no) to accept the result of the ratification vote as presented without counting the 12 votes in question"

Is this or is this not true?

Wasn't the unanimous vote in regards to a resolution?

I don't feel that there was "monkey business" going on but I do feel that this was not handled in a proper manner. I am especially upset that this matter and other matters very important to the membership was not allowed to be discussed at the membership meeting at the convention.

I personally do not care as to whether Steve or Alica is our 2nd director, but I do care that neither of them was allowed to be seated.

I hope that we can all move forward from this for the good of the association. But, i'm sure that you can see the lack of communication has not helped in any way. If the board were to be more open,then perhaps "95%" of the comments posted here would not be incorrect.

Ruth and I have served on the board of directors of various organizations and realize the countless hours and in many cases dollars spent by those trying to help the organization prosper. I respect the time and effort ALL board members devote to ASPC/AMHR.

It is my hope that this matter can be put to rest in the near future and the board can work together along with the membership to allow OUR club to grow and prosper.

BTW, I hope that was a generic "you" used in your quote above and not in reference to any specific comments i may have made. LOL

PS: feel free to PM me if you want to continue this discussion

Gary


----------



## Belinda (Dec 31, 2009)

*[SIZE=12pt]Dear Fellow Board Members, [/SIZE]*

Just want you to know how much Area III members and I appreciate the action each of you took last night to bring direction to what has been a very unpleasant situation in Area III. It's the first time I've known the BOD to vote unanimously on a major issue that affected one area. I applaud each of you for your vote and pledge my support to help your area when and if needed, to bring positive direction to a problem that affects the whole area.

I think we're starting to come together and hopefully we'll continue to operate in a collaborative manner. The members will start noticing our greater cohesiveness as a board and they will become more supportive of all of us.

Thanks again and have a great NEW YEARS! Mary Wahl

[SIZE=10pt]Posted with permission from Mary Wahl.. Everyone have a great New Year



[/SIZE]


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 4, 2010)

This is the latest information that I have received in regards to the Area III Ratification.

_The result of the Area III Ratification Vote indicates the Area III Director Election held in October, 2010 will NOT BE RATIFIED and a Special Election will be held in the near future. Watch the Area III Website for further information_


----------

